# WIRE AND WICK (SS AND CERAMIC)



## Joe_Doe (19/9/18)

HELLO

looking for ceramic wicks....ceramic, no typo.
and
SS316L 32-36 wire
and
Silicon Sleeve for RX3 dual

Thank you, have a lekker day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (19/9/18)

Joe_Doe said:


> HELLO
> 
> looking for ceramic wicks....ceramic, no typo.
> and
> ...


Hi, can you perhaps post a link for ceramic wicks?

I know ceramic stuff from the US is used to make bombs so it's a substance that can't be shipped out of the US.

I'm curious and also interested in finding out what you are referring to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe_Doe (19/9/18)

Christos said:


> Hi, can you perhaps post a link for ceramic wicks?
> 
> I know ceramic stuff from the US is used to make bombs so it's a substance that can't be shipped out of the US.
> 
> I'm curious and also interested in finding out what you are referring to.



I found them here: https://vapepour.com/readyxwick.html

curious to try for...ahem....extracurricular...vaping, saw a tutorial that addresses this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (19/9/18)

@Joe_Doe - Read the page link you posted... ReadyxWick is not available outside Trumpland.


"THIS PRODUCT MUST REMAIN IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA It is illegal to export this product outside of the USA.

Failure to comply with this regulation may result in fines and penalties up to and exceeding $750,000.00 PER INFRACTION."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (19/9/18)

Joe_Doe said:


> I found them here: https://vapepour.com/readyxwick.html
> 
> curious to try for...ahem....extracurricular...vaping, saw a tutorial that addresses this.


That's The one. You are "chocolate ice cream" out of luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Joe_Doe (19/9/18)

BubiSparks said:


> @Joe_Doe - Read the page link you posted... ReadyxWick is not available outside Trumpland.
> 
> 
> "THIS PRODUCT MUST REMAIN IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA It is illegal to export this product outside of the USA.
> ...



I was taking a chance someone could get around this or has developed it here locally (the thread i saw on the forum was from a few years back so just wanted to see if anything has happened since)
never hurts to try. i thank you for your guidance


@Christos , hahahaha! more like chocolate "sauce"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (19/9/18)

There are some members that have it. How they got it to SA?... Ask no questions, tell no lies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Joe_Doe (19/9/18)

BubiSparks said:


> There are some members that have it. How they got it to SA?... Ask no questions, tell no lies.



the plot thickens. lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (19/9/18)

Joe_Doe said:


> the plot thickens. lol.


Some people have taken a huge risk to get the product in and I guarantee they won't be taking the risk for just anybody. 

My suggestion is do what most of us have done and buy TFC cotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe_Doe (20/9/18)

I will definitely be trying the TFC when i run out of cotton again, I understand that people have taken risks, im not expecting hand outs, i simply wanted to ask. Thank you for the information and checking in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/9/18)

Joe_Doe said:


> I will definitely be trying the TFC when i run out of cotton again, I understand that people have taken risks, im not expecting hand outs, i simply wanted to ask. Thank you for the information and checking in.



No harm done!

I also want readywix but alas its virtually impossibly to get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Joe_Doe (20/9/18)

Christos said:


> Some people have taken a huge risk to get the product in and I guarantee they won't be taking the risk for just anybody.





Christos said:


> No harm done!
> 
> I also want readywix but alas its virtually impossibly to get.



will pm you when the time is right. ek maak n plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

